
The Lindy Effect predicts that programming languages will further survive about - grugagag
https://mobile.twitter.com/Ngnghm/status/1291554791659896833
======
czechdeveloper
Lindy Effect is prediction and obvisoulsy full of exceptions, yet tweets sound
like it's a "law"

> Java has only 25 years of life in it

~~~
grugagag
Of course nothing is law. I just find this both an interesting perspective and
good for entertaining a good conversation about programming languages and
their longevity.

